# Quick and dirty bruises.



## CountZero (Oct 1, 2006)

So, if you need to make an older bruise, we have a couple of additional steps to do.

-Blot your sponge again, grab your paint brush and paint a little bit of mustard yellow on to your sponge.
















-Lightly blot the yellow around the edges of the bruise you already made. This is a dab and twist so the yellow is fuzzy and soft on the edges. You don't need a lot of yellow in the center, you DO need it at the edges. Don't make it regular, pick a logical side and make it slightly larger so the bruise looks uneven.









Again if you like the look, you can stop here. If you want to make it look a little older still, keep going.

-Blot your sponge again, and grab yourself some Olive Green. Again paint a little bit on your sponge in one corner so you can control it when you dab and twist. This layer you want to be soft and fuzzy without a lot of detail. You want to put the green into the area right at the edge of the red/blue bruise itself. The green is simulating the dead blood cells that collect at the edges of a wound after some time has passed. You want to tint the bruise in that zone a little darker with the green. You still want the yellowish at the very edges of the bruised area, but you want to darken the outer edges of the bruise itself.

























If you like the look, you are done! Congratulations. You have created a nice fresh bruise, a slightly older bruise, and a fairly old bruise.

If you DON'T like what you ended up with, take your wet paper towel and wipe the bruise away. The craft paints I used are water based so you have the ability to clean them off if you hate the look. Wipe it down, dry the area off and try it again! Good luck!

Some example bruises from my project are in the next post.

CountZ


----------



## CountZero (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are some examples from the body that I have been detailing:

Lighter scraped looking bruise. Very little soft blue, mainly red dabbed straight up and down to leave the patterns from the sponge.









Banged up knee. Darker blue towards the inside, splotchy red to simulate scraping as well as bruising.









Stomach bruise. Deeper blue in the center, with darker splotchy red over the top. I would not want this injury.









Head abrasion. Patchy blue with patch red over the top. Mostly dabbed straight up and down. Very little twisting. I wanted it to look more scraped and bruised.









Probably my favorite bruise on this body. If you look you can see the outlines of knuckles. Two hits in the same area. Very light layers of blue and red. Mainly splotchy and not smoothed out.









Hope this helps someone. And I hope you have as much fun beating things up as I did. 

CountZ


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

that is way kewl

thanks for the info

amk


----------

